# Good sign?



## 4aprice (Jul 20, 2010)

The acorns have already started to fall.  I know its been hot but its one of my crazy theories I use to predict the winter.  Some friends up in PA have been noticing the same thing so maybe I'm not so out of my mind after all.

Those Sundown vids had me dreaming about bump skiing last night.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Puck it (Jul 20, 2010)

4aprice said:


> The acorns have already started to fall. I know its been hot but its one of my crazy theories I use to predict the winter. Some friends up in PA have been noticing the same thing so maybe I'm not so out of my mind after all.
> 
> Those Sundown vids had me dreaming about bump skiing last night.
> 
> ...


 

Falling in my yard too.  They hurt when you step on them barefoot.


----------

